# Cannot instal updates/ The component store has been corrupted.



## Mog666

Hi!

I have been unable to instal updates for a while but unfortunately I put off looking into it and it has been far too long that I dont have a restore point to try.

The computer works completely fine otherwise so I would prefer to find a solution that doesnt involve reistaling windows.

I think the problem is that the component store has been corrupted, I have tried *Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth* from Admin command prompt but it says Error 14098 The component store has been corrupted.

I will attach the dism.log

Thanks for your help.

My spec if needed; AMD FX-8320, Radeon R9 270X 2GB , 16GB DDR3, ASRock 970 Extreme3, Windows 8.1


----------



## peterh40

Try this method:
1. Stop the Windows Update and BITS services.
2. Open Explorer to c:\Windows
3. Locate the folder called SoftwareDistribution and either rename it or delete it.
4. Restart the services
5. Try Windows Update again


----------



## Mog666

Hi, thanks for the reply.

Just a quick update; I did as instructed and currently the windows update has been on 44% downloaded for the last 2 hours, I will leave it going overnight.


----------



## Mog666

It is morning now and windows update is still suck on 44%.
I beleive this behavior is consistant with my problem, eventualy or when I restart these updates will fail.
Any suggestions on how I should proceed from here?


----------



## peterh40

Instead of downloading all the updates, select a smaller set of updates and install those, reboot if necessary and do the next lot. The .NET framework updates tend to take the longest so you could exclude those initially and do the others first.


----------



## Mog666

Doing updates one by one the updates that wont instal are KB2993651, KB2962409, KB2975719 & KB2990967. Doing them one at a time there was not hanging for hours, they all came back with error code 80073712.


----------



## peterh40

BTW, do you have Windows 8.1 update 1 installed? Furture updates require this installed before any new updates
Order of updates: 2919442, 2932046, 2919355, 2938439, 2937592.

Notes about 2993651:
http://myonlinesecurity.co.uk/microsoft-releases-kb2993651-update-fix-botched-update-ms14-045/

To fix the error of corrupt CBS:

DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:C:\RepairSource\Windows /LimitAccess

replace /Source with the path to your Windows 8 DVD disk e.g. d:\Source\...


----------



## Mog666

Hi, yes I have update 1 installed.

Tried to fix the error using the following but got error 14098 again.
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /source:wim:\sources\install.wim:1 /limitaccess


----------



## peterh40

At this point I would seriously consider a re-install of Windows as other solutions have not worked.


----------



## Mog666

ok thanks, maybe ill find time for that inconvenience soon


----------



## Macboatmaster

I feel reasonably sure you will have issued the Deployment Imaging Servicing Command from an admin cmd prompt
but to be sure - what please is the heading on the cmd prompt window - 
is it 
administrator command prompt
OR
Command Prompt


----------



## Mog666

Administrator: Command Prompt


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. send this please - download the Free Speccy
https://www.piriform.com/speccy

Publish to web and send URL
*File > Publish Snapshot*. This saves your snapshot to our servers and then you can share the link to whoever you like.

2. I know you have replied that you have update 1 installed please go control panel - view installed updates and in the search box type
kb2919355
check please that you do have that update - please note the date it was installed

3. To save me searching Speccy line by line
A. what antivirus are you running please
B. which if any third party programs that change the behaviour of 8.1 do you have installed eg - start menu type etc.
C. which if any system maintenance tools do you use that are NOT the ones provided with 8 - eg defraggers, tuners, boosters etc.
D. windows firewall or a third party one

4. You say you have been unable to install updates for a while - can we be more specific as to how long and searching your system does that date coincide with the installation of any programs or changes to any hardware


----------



## Mog666

1. http://speccy.piriform.com/results/0AQymbslxYMH88rUUtmjUMw

2. 01/07/2014

3.
A. Windows Defender (Also have installed but not running; Malwarebytes & SUPERAntiSpyware)
B. None
C. CCleaner?
D. Windows

4. It has only been 1 or 2 months; 12/08/14 is the earliest date on an update that wont instal. My computer is quite new (first programs on 'Programs and Features' were installed 01/07/14) so July and August was busy with me installing many of my programs (mostly games). If you give me a date range I can list everything installed with dates in that time.

I did have some problems with the stability of the PC at first which may have been the cause of the corruption, this was discovered to be due to a faulty RAM stick (I ran memtest86) which the shop then replaced.


----------



## Macboatmaster

CCleaner on Windows 8 is IMHO a very large NO
that is certainly true when run in default mode
and it is most definitely true of the registry cleaning aspect


Additionally you have UAC set at NEVER NOTIFY
that is known for causing problems with Windows updates and the Store - especially although it also causes other problems


It is not widely known that when UAC is set at that, not only are there the well known attendant security risks but the system places files in different locations to where they are stored when UAC is ON


When UAC is turned off, the virtualization techniques used by UAC for all applications are inactive. This causes certain user settings and files to be installed to a different place


My first recommendation is that you turn UAC back to default
YOU then reboot
You then run a chkdsk /f on the system drive 
Then when the computer loads windows after chkdsk go event viewer 
windows logs
application log
find on right pane
type
wininit (note spelling)
when the log loads check that is the last run chkdsk
click copy right pane
as text and paste to your reply


If all is in order on the chkdsk
then try 
windows updates
if they fail


go windows store
updates 
and see if those will load


----------



## Mog666

Find wininit cant find any results.
updates still fail.
there are no updates in the windows store.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Try please and be a little more explanative in your post
All I have to work with is what you tell me


> Find wininit cant find any results


-
does that mean
FOUND wininit cant find chkdsk results

have you reset UAC
do you use the reg cleaner of ccleaner and/or Ccleaner in default mode


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am signing off it is 0009 in UK
Back at 1530 UK time


chkdsk /f


windows (Microsoft icon) bottom left of taskbar on 8.1
right click
click command prompt 
run as admin
type 
chkdsk /f
press enter


type Y for agree to run on restart
do so and let chkdsk run


then go event viewer as windows loads


----------



## Mog666

Yes I turned on UAC and restarted then I did the chkdsk c: /f which needed to restart to work.

Then I went to event viewer/windows logs/application and i clicked 'find' on the right column, entered wininit and the pop up said "Searching from the selected event to the end of the list, there is no event that contains the specified string. To search all events select the first event in the list and try again." I tried selecting the first event but got the same result.

I am not sure what you mean by 'default mode' with regard to ccleaner, I uninstalled it upon reading your previous comment, I have run the reg cleaner before (I have registry backups dated 09/09/14 and 20/09/14 so I ran this after the problem started).

I tried it again and am unsure if the checkdisk is fully completing as I glance over and it is ticking over then one second it is at 47% the next the log in screen appears while i was looking away.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Try a chkdsk /r


----------



## Mog666

Tried it with /r and get the same result, I dont think the check finishes and a search for wininit gets the same result.

I have a few days off in november so I will just sacrifice a chunk of time to backing up and reinstalling windows fresh.

Thanks for trying.


----------



## Macboatmaster

When you issue the cmd
chkdsk /r
what is the response please


----------



## Macboatmaster

I think it is probably a question of any port in a storm - at this stage
The DISM cmd is failing of course because it uses windows updates and Microsoft servers to repair the corruption

As Windows updates itself is not working - hence the restore health cannot work

There are ONLY as far as I can see three possible solutions
1. As you covered on post 21

2. If you have the installation disc for 8 or the ISO image use that as the source
If it is the install DVD then on the restore health cmd as discussed post 7 and 8
change the source to
E:\Sources\sxs
where E is the letter of the DVD drive in which the install disc is

If it is the ISO image you will need to mount the image first


Open *Windows Explorer* (Windows + E)
Mount the Windows 8 installation ISO you used to install your operating system. You can do this by right clicking on it and selecting the option *Mount*
then
on the command DISM etc - make the Source:E:\Sources\SxS /LimitAccess (where E: is the drive letter for the mounted ISO image)

3. In case the problem is only the windows update configuration it MAY be worth trying this 
*net stop wuauserv*

*cd %systemroot%\SoftwareDistribution*

*ren Download Download.old*

*net start wuauserv*

*net stop bits*

*net start bits*

*net stop cryptsvc*

*cd %systemroot%\system32*

*ren catroot2 catroot2old*

*net start cryptsvc*

If my suggestions at 2 and 3 fail I regret that I am out of ideas and wish you the best of luck


----------

